# Need lots of help with treating my room



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have turned a spare bedroom into my house into my HT/hangout room. the room is about 12x14 with hardwood floors. I have done no kind of treatment in this room and i know with bare wells and hardwood floors im missing out on a lot. Since the room is small i have my couch pushed about against one of the long walls with my plasma and front and center on the other long wall. I have a CHT 18.2 which is in the corner next to my couch which i also angled so both drivers face a wall.

I really dont know anything about treating a room, i have read and read and dont know if i should go with small panels or something like a bass trap. I dont have lots of room, i can really only hang stuff on the walls as the floor has no more room besides maybe a rug. I also dont know if i should focus on the upper range to treat or if i should try getting more bass as this is my first HT experience and i am happy with it but i know i can get more out of it. 

So any help or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

First I would start with a large area rug and stop as much of the bouncing off of the floor. I think you can get a 8X12 area rug at Lowe's for around $60.

Next I would make some inexpensive DIY absorbtion panels. I just made some this weekend that I haven't been able to post yet out of typical insulation (R30) and some 1X3's. I made five of them and it dramatically cut down on the excess reverb. I should have the steps posted later today and will update this with a link. The total for five panels was a little less than $100 and the payoff was worth five times that amount.

Bass traps would be nice as well, but I haven't done those yet. The materials needed for that are a bit more pricey but still not insanely expensive.

Hope this helps.......


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The first thing I would do if at all possible is to turn the room so you're looking down the long axis of the room if at all possible. Seating away from the wall at least a couple of feet would help tremendously in helping with bass boominess and also give you a better surround experience.

A rug on the floor between you and the speakers would be a definite benefit.

Make the treatments as broadband as possible if you have restricted floorspace for bass absorbers floor to ceiling.

Bryan


----------

